# Any issue with gluing up board to make a thicker piece?



## rareddy (Jan 31, 2009)

I've come up with a design for a bar stool in which I'm going to build 4 or 6, depending on how I feel.

Several of the pieces which make up the stool will be 2" square, and the seat will be 2" thick as well.

Any issues with gluing up pieces to built up to that thickness? I would imagine it'd be a lot cheaper than buying a bunch of 2" thick material, and probably more stable.

Thoughts?


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

You are just making plywood right? I don't personally see a problem.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This should not be any problem. You will be gluing long grain to long grain so it will be a strong glue joint. The biggest challenge you will have is that the glue line that will show on the edge of the material and you need to get both faces as flat as you can to eliminate any gaps.


----------



## SplinteredBoard (Jul 11, 2008)

Barring any gaps, the glue line might not show too much if the grain pattern is very similar. I know parts of my staircase is laminated 4/4 pieces, because the grain patterns don't match, but the glue line is invisible.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've made table legs this way. As long as you clamp it well, the glue line will be next to invisible.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Should be no problem unless the wood is not dry or there is some wildly stressed grain pattern in the pieces.
If there is a defined circular grain pattern as you view the end grain you might alternate the direction of the grain's curve just to balance any possible stress.
I would not be concerned about glue lines showing. 
Some of us would use a couple of biscuit in the joint to keep the pieces aligned during the glue up but clamping cauls on both sides with wax paper between them and the pieces so any squeezed out glue won't stick will work to maintain the alignment.


----------

